# Scratch building McKeen motorcar



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

My first scratch build, the McKeen motorcar, from an AHM Tempo chassis. It was a fun build, took less than a week. 
I need advice as to what to build from the brass shell. It doesn't seem to be any tender, maybe a B-unit. I want to keep it simple, it looks ok with four-wheel trucks. Six wheel trucks don't fit, it's not long enough.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

not bad 
You oughta make it a V&T Like the one the museum rescued


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I used the VandT museum photos for color and details, they did a really good job. Looking at the pics of my model shows all the flaws and faults, but it's a start. I like fixing and detailing my trains, buy damaged ones from Ebay. 
I'd like to put the stripe along the lower edge, but don't think I can paint it, or control a stripe decal around the curves. I considered gluing a brass wire as the stripe, may do that.
The brass shell I got in a junk lot, I have not found any images that match it in Google. The closest shape is a B-unit for some diesels. I was hoping to make a tender from it, it has a sloping chamber inside like coal tenders have.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Stripes*

MikeK;

One method I've had some success with is using long pieces of ordinary, Scotch tape,( the kind you fasten wrapping paper with) as masking tape. It's so thin that it bends easily and yields sharp separation between stripe and main color. FYI. Since you will be stripping over a painted surface, stick the tape to your jeans a couple of times, before you stick it on the model. This tames the adhesive some and helps prevent peeling your original red paint off when the tape is removed. Also if the stripe is much lighter than the main color; it's a good idea to spray on a primer coat of light gray before the stripe color. This helps the stripe to stand out better, instead of blending with the base color.
The curved nose is a definite challenge. I use short pieces of tape to form the curve. As each piece is stuck on it forms an angle with the previous piece. If you add a third piece to
fill in part of the angle; you will eventually form a curve. Another method is to cover the entire nose area, and draw the edge of the stripe, using a flexible straight edge, (thin strip of styrene). You can then cut out the stripe with a brand new #11 Xacto blade in your hobby knife.

Nice work so far! Hope this helps you paint a nice stripe on that car!

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Better paint, and "brush"*

Mikek;

I just looked back over your photos. I saw some bottles of Testors model enamel and a paint brush. You will get much smother and better looking results with an airbrush and Tamyia paint.
The airbrush can be a simple, inexpensive one shown below. Available at harbourfreight.com 
for ten dollars.

Traction Fan


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

...or spray bombs (Spray Paint).


----------

